# specie identification



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi all,

I bought this fish yesterday and he was sold as s.sanchezi. Others were true sanchezi but i bought this one because for me, it's a young s.rhombeus..

I m waiting for expert advice.

thanx


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, i too think it looks more like a rhom than a sanchezi, but a picture of the belly would help make a better id...


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

for sure not a Sanche...Leading torward rhomb as well


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

In your pictures i dont see black terminal band on his tail fin. And i also see slight barring on his upper half above the lateral line. Not sure but i dont think rhoms have those characteristics.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

there is a black terminal band...A member of the french piranha community says thats my fish is a compressus because of the shape of the spots (they look like line)

So, rhombeus or compressus... ??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like an odd shaped S. compressus.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Looks like an odd shaped S. compressus.


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

I will take more ands better pics...
my last s.compressus wasnt' like him, his profil was more elongated, he do not have yellow on the belly... but he was a little larger.
thanks for help !


----------

